# Mit Git auf Github arbeiten



## Schuriko (14. Mai 2020)

Ich habe zwei Projekte - Frontend und Backend. Backend ist Java. Frontend ist Angular. Ich arbeite mit der Eclipse. Und ich habe mir schon einige Tutorials angeschaut. Leider beschrieben die Tutorials die ich gefunden haben nur die lokale Seite. Ich möchte meine beiden Projekte jetzt aber auf Github übertragen. Ich habe mir auf Github auch schon ein Repository xyz erstellt. Aber bei der Übertragung stoße ich immer wieder auf Fehlermeldung, das z.B. das Repository nicht erreichbar ist etc. Ich suche daher ein funktionierendes Tutorial, welches ruhig ausführlich ist. Wer kann ein Tutorial empfehlen welches:

1. funktioniert (bin leider des öftern auf Tutorial gestoßen, wo man wirklich denkt, die Autoren schreiben irgendetwas, Hauptsache es ist Content da)
2. Die remote Arbeitsweise auf Eclipse zu Github beschreibt (wie bereits erwähnt habe ich etliche Tutorials gefunden, allerdings noch keins welches dieses Beschreibt. z.B. das Tutorial von Vogela ist zwar sehr schön und ausführlich, allerdings hat beschreibt er NUR Git nur lokal, beim durchlesen ist mir auch aufgefallen das der Gute Git mit Github verwechselt).

Wer kann also ein gutes Tutorial für obiges empfehlen?


----------



## LimDul (14. Mai 2020)

Das hier beschreibt nicht nur Lokal: https://www.vogella.com/tutorials/EclipseGit/article.html
In Abschnitt 11 wird das Clonen eines Repos von Github beschrieben: https://www.vogella.com/tutorials/EclipseGit/article.html#using-eclipse-git-with-github


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (14. Mai 2020)

Schuriko hat gesagt.:


> Die remote Arbeitsweise auf Eclipse zu Github beschreibt


Ich würde das nicht so spezifizieren. Die Arbeitsweise ist mit allen Hostern gleich. Meine persönliche Empfehlung: Lege dir auf Github selbst das leere Projekt an. Dann kannst du dir dort die URL kopieren und das Projekt clonen. Das geklonte Projekt öffnest du dann mit Eclipse, fügst dort die Grundstruktur ein und machst einen initialen Commit+Push. Außerdem empfehle ich dir dich nicht all zu sehr spezifisch an Eclipse im Umgan mit Git zu binden. Gewöhne dir eher vieles auf dem Terminal an, dann ist es egal mit welcher IDE du arbeitest.


----------



## thecain (14. Mai 2020)

ist ja eigentlich nur
- Projekt anlegen in Github
- `git remote add origin https://github.com/username/reponame.git`
- `git push origin master`


----------



## Schuriko (14. Mai 2020)

Danke euch 
Aber ich glaub ihr habt es oben nicht so ganz gelesen, oder? Ich suche ein Tutorial für EGit auf Github 
Welche Einstellungen müssen vorgenommen unter Eclipse? Wie sieht es aus wenn auf private Projekte eine Benutzer/Password zur Anmeldung vorhanden ist, wo definiere ich es in Eclipse etc.


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (14. Mai 2020)

Schuriko hat gesagt.:


> EGit


Das stand da so nicht. EGit ist ein Plugin, oder in anderen Worten Git und Eclipse heißt nicht automatisch EGit. Mein erster Google Treffer ist das: https://www.vogella.com/tutorials/EclipseGit/article.html, der Artikel enthält u.a. auch Credentials


----------



## Schuriko (14. Mai 2020)

Ahh und für Eclipse wird nicht EGit verwendet?
Und Vogella steht dort auch nicht????


----------



## mrBrown (14. Mai 2020)

Schuriko hat gesagt.:


> Ahh und für Eclipse wird nicht EGit verwendet?
> Und Vogella steht dort auch nicht????


Wenn du das Vogelle-Tutorium schon gelesen hast (deine Beschreibung oben klang halt nicht danach...), was fehlt dir denn dann noch?


----------



## Schuriko (14. Mai 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du das Vogelle-Tutorium schon gelesen hast (deine Beschreibung oben klang halt nicht danach...), was fehlt dir denn dann noch?


Ich find dort wirklich alles über Git. ABER... es beschreibt nur das lokale Repository. KEIN PUSH auf GitHub


----------



## mrBrown (14. Mai 2020)

Würde in dem Unterkapitel „Push Changes“ in „Using Eclipse Git with GitHub“ eigentlich erwarten, dass genau das dort beschrieben wird...



			Eclipse Git Tutorial


----------



## Barista (15. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte mal ein Youtube-Video als Such-Treffer.

Anhand diesem konnte ich problemlos ein Eclipse-Projekt auf Github hosten.

Leider habe ich den Link jetzt ncht gefunden.

Ich musste noch in die Datei

<Eclipse-Projektverzeichnis>/.git/config

meine E-mail-Adresse eintragen, wiel in Eclipse beim commit und push immer unerwünschte Sachen unter author uns committer standen

[user]
    email = VornameName <e-mail-Adresse>


----------

